# tool box for M6060



## thomas LaPlante (May 5, 2019)

Anyone out there build or buy a real tool box for the Cab over M6060. The plastic one that comes with it is a real pain and mud catcher.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi thomas,

Here's a U-Tube video of a toolbox installation on a 6060 tractor with a backhoe, U-Tube can give you other ideas for Kubotas as well.


----------



## thomas LaPlante (May 5, 2019)

BigT said:


> Hi thomas,
> 
> Here's a U-Tube video of a toolbox installation on a 6060 tractor with a backhoe, U-Tube can give you other ideas for Kubotas as well.


Thank you so much for info. We live on mountain top and sometimes internet is scarce. Bu wnated to reply and thank you! TOM


----------

